# My daughter wants a chinchilla



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

My daughter (12) would like a chinchilla she has seen loads of them and really likes them. She has read lots of books and seems to know alot about them - I on the other hand know nothing - 

Would it make a good pet for her, do they need alot of work, sorry for the questions but I just want to know what I am taking on before I get her one - if I do.

I will not be getting her one for christmas she will get it next year if we go ahead.

Thanks


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

They do need a lot of commitment, they can live for 20 years. They need a really big cage and free running outside it - but they're also very destructive, they'll eat your skirting boards and walls. In my opinion they're not a beginner's pet.


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, 20 years that is a long time for a small animal.

So in your opinion you wouldn't recommend one then?
What would be a suitable alternative?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

a rat"!!!!

lol 

they are awsome pets!!


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

Not sure I like the idea of a rat in the house


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Couple of gerbils would be great, they're amazing pets  - they behave and look much more like little land squirrels than mice or rats. They live 2-5 years on average, and all you need to house 2 happy gerbils is a fish tank 2ft long, 1ft deep and 1.5ft high or bigger. Get them from a good breeder rather than a pet shop - you'll be more likely to get a longer-lived, friendly and well-bred animal that way. And less chance of ending up with a mixed sex pair and lots of little babies! You always need to have 2 or more gerbils though, unless the gerbil is an exceptional one that's intolerant of others. They live in groups in the wild and get very lonely on their own.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

As she will have already read the chinchilla is nocturnal, at 12 it will be active when she is off to bed.


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> As she will have already read the chinchilla is nocturnal, at 12 it will be active when she is off to bed.


She didn't tell me that bit!!!!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol she's a clever little pup isn't she, your daughter


----------



## Sassypiggle (Dec 13, 2008)

I tried this one with my parents too but once they found out about the nocturnal issue they said no.

I still love to look at them though and one day when I am grown up I will have one of my own


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

No thank you! they look too big


----------



## Maisie (Dec 13, 2008)

my friend has one and she loves it


----------



## Sassypiggle (Dec 13, 2008)

I will have one one day but I am going to have to wait until I have grown up and moved out.

I think my mum might buy me a gerbil or 2 after christmas, but I am a bit concerned as she has cats and even though they shouldn't go in my room sometimes I do forget and leave the door open


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Chinchillas make good pets for the right owner

They tend to wake up early evening and continue all night - mine are in the spare room above where I am typing now and it sounds like a mini earthquake!! But then, I do have 12.

They are fairly easy to look after but are very messy and their daily bath causes a layer of dust to settle very quickly....not for the houseproud.


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

Chinchillas can make excellent pets, but like having any other pet you need to do your research.
As some one else has already mentioned chinchillas have to have sand baths and if you are house proud, this normally doesnt go down too well. If you have female chinchillas and they are frightnened they will pee at you. They are nocturnal so will be active at night and if you have toys in the cage this could disturb people. They do tend to test nibble as well.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Sassypiggle said:


> I will have one one day but I am going to have to wait until I have grown up and moved out.
> 
> I think my mum might buy me a gerbil or 2 after christmas, but I am a bit concerned as she has cats and even though they shouldn't go in my room sometimes I do forget and leave the door open


As long as you keep the gerbils in a glass tank with a sturdy lid the cats won't be able to hurt them. I have a terrier and 26 gerbils (at the moment lol) - nobody has come to any harm.


----------



## han89 (Jan 3, 2009)

ive kept most small furry animals as pets..

larger hamsters are a good idea for a first pet as they as friendly and easy going and really easy to look after.

i love gerbils, they are little balls of fun, really clever and easy to look after. they do love to chew, but throw in some cardboard and they are entertained for hours. these critters are really friendly, like attention and are basically just napp so are up most of the day!

love chinchillas, had my boys for 7 years, however if they aren't tamed right from the beginning they can pick up some nasty habits... as they can live for about 15 years!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

chinchillas are NOT nocturnal.They are crepuscular which means they are more active at dawn and dusk but that does not mean that they are not active during the day.Many people who come to visit mine are surprised by how active they are during the day.
As long as you have done your research and know their needs then they make very good pets even for children as long as they have an adult overlooking to make sure they have everything they need.
Hamsters are lovely pets but sleep much longer than chins and do get very grumpy if woken early.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 8 Chinchilla"s if you want to ask a Question ask away !!


----------



## han89 (Jan 3, 2009)

toddy said:


> chinchillas are NOT nocturnal.They are crepuscular which means they are more active at dawn and dusk but that does not mean that they are not active during the day.Many people who come to visit mine are surprised by how active they are during the day.
> As long as you have done your research and know their needs then they make very good pets even for children as long as they have an adult overlooking to make sure they have everything they need.
> Hamsters are lovely pets but sleep much longer than chins and do get very grumpy if woken early.


i definitely agree with you about chinchillas not being nocturnal. I've also found with my boys that if you keep them in a room which you used a lot during the day, they become more active when people are in the room - so you can alter the pattern slightly, though they are definitely more alert at dusk and dawn and feeding time!


----------



## Smokley (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think I'd recommend a chinchilla as a first pet. I just bought mine on my 20th birthday and although I researched a lot I also found out they each have their own quirky personality. I absolutely love mine, she's a wonderful girl to have around! BUT.. I did have to do some serious cage shopping after she somehow (to this day I don't know how) got hold of a plugged in wire to a hand vacuum and chewed right through. I was horrified when I came down to the office the next morning to see it. I purchased a very expensive reptile aquarium for her to live in and had to buy a lot of alternate things to just be able to hang up her water bottle/toys, etc. 

I must say though, the cage is great, I no longer have to vacuum up sawdust flung all over the room in the morning. 

They can also be very affectionate and mine even lets me cuddle with her.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Can I just say keeping your chinchillas in a glass vivarium could kill it.
Chinchillas do not cope with humidity and so a glass cage is a definite no no.
If your chin managed to drag a cable into her cage then it was simply because you left it too close to the cage for her to get at.
Anyone reading this please do not be tempted to by vivariums to house chinchillas.
How do you put shelves into a vivarium for her to use?


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

A vivarium for a chinchilla  
You say that you researched but you have obviously not taken any time whatsoever to look into their needs at all and that chin will die of heat exhaustion in the summer months : 

As for the cable as toddy has said if she has been able to get an electric cable then it is due to your negligence ie; leaving it far too close to the cage :

Please do not consider ever putting chins into such a totally unsuitable environment , just a few minutes on any chin forum will give you an idea of suitable cages/ diet etc 

I too would love to know how you have managed to fasten wood shelves into a vivarium


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

A vivarium is a no no :yikes: like everyone has said it can kill them they need a large thickets cage ( you can buy at [email protected] ) with lots of wooden shelves all mine have large cages .


----------



## Smokley (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh boy, how did I know I'd get a bunch of rude snarky remarks over that.

First of all, I don't live anywhere that it gets ridiculously hot, and she lives in a basement.

Secondly, it's extremely easy to make wood shelving units that stand up on their own and do not need to be installed. And no they are not nailed together. She also has a wood house that slides together in place.

Perhaps the cord was plugged in too close, yes. But I didn't think she could reach so far out of the cage to get it.

Tons of people have their chinchillas living in big cages that are made out of glass or plexiglass.


Also, there's no point in replying to me. I can see this pet forum is full of rude people just like most others... Thanks for your concern over my chinchilla but she's absolutely fine.


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Smokley said:


> Oh boy, how did I know I'd get a bunch of rude snarky remarks over that.
> 
> First of all, I don't live anywhere that it gets ridiculously hot, and she lives in a basement.


She may live in a basement HOWEVER a vivarium still gets far too warm for a chinchilla . They need to be in an area that alows for air circulation and no humidity which in all fairness a vivarium will not allow :blink:



Smokley said:


> Tons of people have their chinchillas living in big cages that are made out of glass or plexiglass.
> 
> Also, there's no point in replying to me. I can see this pet forum is full of rude people just like most others... Thanks for your concern over my chinchilla but she's absolutely fine.


I have yet to talk to or meet anyone who keeps their chins in any glass or plexiglass cage and I know a fair few  Such an environment is totally unsuitable for a chin :blink:

So where are the 'rude ' comments. All I see are people who are giving you their opinion and many have years of experience .

In my opinion you do not like the fact that we have disagreed with you and told you that your chins environment is unsuitable :blink:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

"Full of rude people just like the others" MMMmmmmm tells me it must be you then! Any chinchilla Experienced owner will tell you the same thing IT"S WRONG !


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with Susie, i have yet to find someone else who keeps their chins in a vivarium. Not meaning to be harsh but that is boader line cruelty. Chins can easily over heat and suffer from heat stroke. 
And besides, well ventillated cages such as john hopewells cages or the thickets cages from [email protected] are often cheaper than vivariums.
At the end of the day, it's your chin, but we are only concerned and have tried to help.


----------



## cheekychinnies (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

Can I just say Chinchillas make wonderful pets. However I would recommend at least a pair as they are sociable animals.


----------



## kaya (Mar 2, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> They do need a lot of commitment, they can live for 20 years. They need a really big cage and free running outside it - but they're also very destructive, they'll eat your skirting boards and walls. In my opinion they're not a beginner's pet.


Hallo! I can sell you a chinchilla in may or only 70 pounds UK, thats the greatest pric eyou will ever find! (usually about 130-150)
and its white colour, i have to sell it as im going to leave the country... hope to hear from you my e-mail: [email protected]
take care:biggrin:


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

kaya said:


> Hallo! I can sell you a chinchilla in may or only 70 pounds UK, thats the greatest pric eyou will ever find! (usually about 130-150)
> and its white colour, i have to sell it as im going to leave the country... hope to hear from you my e-mail: [email protected]
> take care:biggrin:


I think your "usual" price for a white chinchilla is a bit excessive unless it comes with a cage - breeders near me charge from £40 for coloured chinchillas (including whites), and less for standards.

Older chinchillas from rescues are a lot cheaper.


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

chinchillas can be very skitty and sometimes just dont like being handled id say either rat or pair of ferrets if the intetion is something cuddly and friendly.


----------



## teaspoon (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, 

I've got a couple of chins and love them dearly (although I'm about to start a thread about them!)

I would say though that chinchillas are definitely high maintenance pets!
Mine have their own room as otherwise, as somebody has mentioned before, they destroy everything! 
Of all things, they can jump! They're not restricted to the floor and therefore their path of destruction is immense! It's no good putting your favourite books on the third shelf from the bottom as they will still get there! The fourth probably too!

I've also got guinea pigs and find they are much easier to look after in every way! They're very cute little beasts too, not nocturnal and they speak! They're fab 

How is your story developing?


All the best

Teaspoon


----------



## jdoevans (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi -thought a couple of pages I have found might help. Here is a pet chinchilla page. I have also seen article on chinchillas as pets which may answer some questions for you. They are low maintenance but only compared to some other pets, but obviously chinchillas are still a huge committment.

Good luck!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

As the OP asked the question back in December last year, I am sure the decision has been made by now.:idea:


----------

